# install locking system.



## gfodale (Mar 3, 2011)

I got an older gateway system to get BSD back up after (lots of) years of absence. 

Using the iso for version 8.0, I installed, dedicated, to a 40 gig ide HD, and it didn't boot. I grabbed another 40 gig, and re-installed with boot manager this time.  No boot.  Then I realized, the system is locking up after POST once BSD is installed.  (a third drive, without the install, allows the system to function normal.)  I tried to set the third drive as master, and BSD drive as slave, to clear the problem, but the system hangs after POST even with this setup.

I haven't seen another post describing this issue.  I need some advice.

thanks


----------



## tingo (Mar 3, 2011)

It sounds like the problem is with the BIOS in your machine. Try to upgrade to the newest BIOS version available, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## gfodale (Mar 5, 2011)

That confirms my estimation of the problem as well. Finding an update through the manufacturer proved fruitless. I ended up taking the machine back to the vendor. Since the installation did not report any errors, they should be able to find one of their systems that will boot the hard drive.  I cannot afford a newer system at this time, but the vendor has been real good at trying to help out, by going through their used inventory.

The last time I installed FreeBSD, was about 10 years ago. version 4.2 if I recall correctly. I had three systems running it at the time, and had no trouble installing on any of them. It's been rather frustrating this time around.

Thanks again.


----------

